# Breakfast Cereals and your health



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2003)

Found this info on MAP thought it might be of interest
===

*Breakfast Cereals and your health*
www.regenerationlab.com
go to article on Breakfast Cereals

See also:
*Choosing a Healthy Breakfast Cereal *
http://www.gnb.ca/0053/pdf/HealthyBreakfast-e.pdf



Also, see www.belleonline.com for research into effects of toxins and general balance of the bodies metabolism. Warning, its as dense as lead.


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

I've always joked that with some cereals, I'd be better off eating the box.  I guess I was closer to the truth than I thought!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 29, 2003)

Its amazing what parents feed their kids today.

I kid thee not...25 years ago my mother let my brother eat this for breakfast one morning:

Fruit loops.
White bread with jelly.
Orange soda.

When I challenged her she threw a tantrum (she did this often, probably had a personality disorder...seriously) and said this:

"He needs vitamin C.  Its orange, so it has vitamin C!".

It had absolutely NO orange juice or added vitamins.  It was corn syrup, water, sodium benzoate, and artificial coloring.

I'm happy to report that he's alive today and very conscious of what he eats.


Steve


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 3, 2003)

Heh, 25 years ago my mom was fixin' this for breakfast...
Bacon (from hogs we killed ourselves)
Eggs (from our own chickens and fried in bacon grease)
Biscuits (home made with lard and flour)
Dampson preserves (home made with loads of sugar)
Butter (the real stuff from my uncles farm)
Whole milk

Enough sugar and fat to choke a horse!  Man, I miss mom's home cooking. *note to self.. call mom, invite self to breakfast*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *Its amazing what parents feed their kids today.
> 
> I kid thee not...25 years ago my mother let my brother eat this for breakfast one morning:
> ...


Actualy I find that most people get real defensive to the point of throwing a fit when confronted about poor child rearing.
Sean


----------



## Spud (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Heh, 25 years ago my mom was fixin' this for breakfast...
> Bacon (from hogs we killed ourselves)
> Eggs (from our own chickens and fried in bacon grease)
> ...



Still sounds a much better and more appetizing than fruit loops and soda!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 6, 2003)

> Actualy I find that most people get real defensive to the point of throwing a fit when confronted about poor child rearing.




True...but my mother threw fits all the time no matter how gently the suggestion or criticism was placed.  She had a crippling personality disorder.

My point was her IGNORANCE of basic nutrition...that and her neurotic behavior...led to some pretty bizarre statements.  She served a t-bone steak smothered in margarine and stated it was low in cholesterol.  She served ice cream and stated it was low fat.  If something needed to be nutritious or healthy she simply declared it to be.

Aside from that...the country is full of people who don't really know jack about nutrition OR they know the ins and outs but cross their fingers, thinking they won't be the ones to get diabetes or become obese.   

Matthew Arnold wrote:  "We do not what we ought, and what we ought not, we do; and lean upon the thought, that chance will bring us through."


I'm hungry.  I think I'll go eat some non-fat filet mignon and drink some non-alcoholic Jim Beam.


Steve


----------

